# Capacitores de filtro en Amplificador tipo Fender



## Nico_Fen (Abr 17, 2021)

Hola estimados, espero se encuentren bien. Tengo una duda, estoy construyendo un amplificador valvular que lleva unos capacitores de 33uF y 450v electrolíticos en formato axiales para filtro. 
Quisiera saber si puedo reemplazar estos por unos no polarizados de la marca francesa Solen, también axiales. Tal vez de un voltaje más alto para que mejor sobre y no falte. Pensaba en unos de 630v. 

En otras posiciones este esquema también presenta otros electroliticos de 25uF y 25v. Tambíen dificiles de encontrar en formato axial. Podré utilizar de los mismos que marco más arriba? 

Porque lamentablemente solo pude conseguir unos capacitores radiales electrolíticos de 33uF, 450v. Pero no me convence la calidad, los pagué al rededor de 0.40 centavos de euro en una tienda de electrónica local. Además debería modificar la placa punto a punto que ya construí, lo que en definitiva no sería tanto problema si puedo utilizarlos. Pero realmente no lo se y por eso les comento estas dudas. 

Saludos y en los adjuntos dejo el esquema para que echen un vistazo. Hasta la próxima amigos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 17, 2021)

Si lleva electrolitoco POLARIZADO, es por algo, entonces no puedes usar NO polarizado, y menos en la zona de la fuente.

Con respecto a los valores, los de 33uF puedes usar los pines de resistencias para suplir la distancia, o realizar unos agujeros mas acorde, siempre que la placa lo permita.

Los de 25uF, puedes usar 22uF, o podes acercarte poniendo en paralelo 2 capacitores de 22uF+2,2uF.

En lo posible, sube el esquema completo


----------



## Nico_Fen (Abr 17, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si lleva electrolitoco POLARIZADO, es por algo, entonces no puedes usar NO polarizado, y menos en la zona de la fuente.
> 
> Con respecto a los valores, los de 33uF puedes usar los pines de resistencias para suplir la distancia, o realizar unos agujeros mas acorde, siempre que la placa lo permita.
> 
> ...


Tenía entendido que si ponía no polarizados variaría el tamaño,siendo estos mucho más grandes que los electroliticos. 
Los que pude obtener hasta ahora son unos radiales que no me convencen, me parece que son de calidad muy pobre. Pruebo igual con estos??? 
Existe la posibilidad de poner dos de 16uF en paralelo? Que pasaría si utilizo unos de 47uF que tengo en stock?


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 17, 2021)

La verdad que los NO polarizados, son dos capacitores en serie, unidos por el mismo polo (en forma basica).
Si estuviese en la parte de la señal no habria drama quizas, pero está en la fuente, por ende no cambia de polaridad, asi que no seria correcto colocar un NO polarizado.



Nico_Fen dijo:


> Existe la posibilidad de poner dos de 16uF en paralelo? Que pasaría si utilizo unos de 47uF que tengo en stock?


Con los de 16uF, te vas a 32uF... Y el de 47, tienes un margen enorme, a menos que uses en serie, y quede en 23,5uF.

Insisto, sube el esquema de todo para analizar


----------



## Nico_Fen (Abr 17, 2021)

Aquí comparto el esquematico del amplificador. 


DJ T3 dijo:


> La verdad que los NO polarizados, son dos capacitores en serie, unidos por el mismo polo (en forma basica).
> Si estuviese en la parte de la señal no habria drama quizas, pero está en la fuente, por ende no cambia de polaridad, asi que no seria correcto colocar un NO polarizado.
> 
> 
> ...


Con los de 47 también podría tener problemas de ruido verdad??  
Mi proveedor me dice que tiene de 16 y 22uf en stock. Que pasaría si pongo estos en paralelo? Se acercaría más tal vez


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 17, 2021)

Por favor, lee un poco sobre calculos de resistencias y capacitores en paralelo y serie, para que veas cuál es el resultado, y si estás cerca o no.

Por otro lado, esos capacitores los veo en paralelos con resistencias, y conectados a la placa de cada valvula a masa. La verdad que yo no soy experto en nada, pero creo que tendrias que poner los valores lo mas cercano posibles (ya te di una combinacion con valores comerciales).

Quizas @Rorschach te pueda guiar mejor


----------



## Nico_Fen (Abr 17, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Por favor, lee un poco sobre calculos de resistencias y capacitores en paralelo y serie, para que veas cuál es el resultado, y si estás cerca o no.
> 
> Por otro lado, esos capacitores los veo en paralelos con resistencias, y conectados a la placa de cada valvula a masa. La verdad que yo no soy experto en nada, pero creo que tendrias que poner los valores lo mas cercano posibles (ya te di una combinacion con valores comerciales).
> 
> Quizas @Rorschach te pueda guiar mejor


Veré para que lado me decanto, tal vez el gurú nos arroje un poco más de luz. Vivo en Argentina y hay materiales que no son faciles de encontrar.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 17, 2021)

Eemmm. Yo tambien soy de Argentina, y lo que te di es lo que se consigue, aparte de que es lo que se comercializa en todo el mundo.
O no se a qué te referis con que no se consigue...

Mira acá, es la wiki del foro; witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## Nico_Fen (Abr 17, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Eemmm. Yo tambien soy de Argentina, y lo que te di es lo que se consigue, aparte de que es lo que se comercializa en todo el mundo.
> O no se a qué te referis con que no se consigue...
> 
> Mira acá, es la wiki del foro; witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


Capacitores axiales electroliticos de 33uF no consigo por ninguna parte. Solo conseguí radiales de 50 pesos que me parecen que no van a andar. 
Si consigo axiales en otros valores 16uf, 22 o 47. Pero de 33 solo los que te digo.
Llamé a electrónica Liniers por ejemplo y me dijeron que axiales en esos valores no se consiguen.
Donde puedo comprar entonces? Conocés alguna casa o proveedor que venda? Yo siempre le pido a Vudusa, pero de 33 no tiene


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2021)

Solo tené en cuenta que para la época de los valvulares , los electrolíticos tenía una tolerancia de fábrica del -20 y +80 %

O sea que uno de 100 uF podía medir entre 80 y 180 uF


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 17, 2021)

Yo no conozco mucho, quizas @Rorschach, @Dr. Zoidberg (de San Juan), @Fogonazo (del universo entero, ser omnipresente), @DOSMETROS , @juanfilas (de BsAs), y seguro algun otro mas que no recuerdo ahora, tengan mas experiencia en encontrar.
El Doc, hace poco, conseguia de todo viejo, y en buen estado. Habria que ver si aun sigue el "museo"


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 17, 2021)

Nico_Fen dijo:


> capacitores de 33uF y 450v


No hagas pataleta por un micro mas o un micro menos le pones de 47uF 450v  y listo... no se va a quemar el mundo por eso


Nico_Fen dijo:


> electroliticos de 25uF y 25v


Le pones de 22uF 25v  y listo.... no tengas miedo... solo es tus sueños se quema tu casa


----------



## Nico_Fen (Abr 17, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> No hagas pataleta por un micro mas o un micro menos le pones de 47uF 450v  y listo... no se va a quemar el mundo por eso
> 
> Le pones de 22uF 25v  y listo.... no tengas miedo... solo es tus sueños se quema tu casa



Emilio vos decís que no van a meter ruido los de 47? basicamente eso es a lo que le temo..
Me mató lo de los de 22uF ajajaj de hecho tengo de 22, los de 25 no consigo. Iré por los primeros
También tengo a disposición unos capacitores de 32+32 uF


DJ T3 dijo:


> Yo no conozco mucho, quizas @Rorschach, @Dr. Zoidberg (de San Juan), @Fogonazo (del universo entero, ser omnipresente), @DOSMETROS , @juanfilas (de BsAs), y seguro algun otro mas que no recuerdo ahora, tengan mas experiencia en encontrar.
> El Doc, hace poco, conseguia de todo viejo, y en buen estado. Habria que ver si aun sigue el "museo"


Gracias por tu ayuda DJ. Veremos si alguno de los capos que nombrás nos tirá más data.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 17, 2021)

Ruido va a haber si le pones de 1uF....  si le pones mas de 33uF  filtra mejor....
Amigo sin miedo.... 
Agradeceria pogas una foto real....  no dibujitos.... si las patas no alcanzan pones cablecitos y lsto.. el equipo te lo va a agradecer


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 17, 2021)

Nico_Fen dijo:


> Emilio vos decís que no van a meter ruido los de 47?


Si es para la fuente, al contrario, estaria mas filtrada y mejoraria en algunos aspectos.


----------



## Nico_Fen (Abr 17, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Solo tené en cuenta que para la época de los valvulares , los electrolíticos tenía una tolerancia de fábrica del -20 y +80 %
> 
> O sea que uno de 100 uF podía medir entre 80 y 180 uF


Trementina


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 17, 2021)

Nico_Fen dijo:


> Donde puedo comprar entonces? Conocés alguna casa o proveedor que venda?


Mas arriba te puse el listado de proveedores, que pertenece s la wiki del foro. De ahi, llamas o entras a las paginas web para consultar


----------



## Nico_Fen (Abr 17, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Ruido va a haber si le pones de 1uF....  si le pones mas de 33uF  filtra mejor....
> Amigo sin miedo....
> Agradeceria pogas una foto real....  no dibujitos.... si las patas no alcanzan pones cablecitos y lsto.. el equipo te lo va a agradecer


Le saco y subo de como va el proyecto, ya tengo el mueble armado que será formato combo, el chasis, parlante, armé una pcb de ojales media precaria pero que la puedo modificar, tengo las valvulas, zocalos, resistencias (conseguí todas de 1%), llaves, cables, los trafos que le compré a West Magnetic (los recomiendo, podría subir al wiki el contacto), seguramente algo se me debe estar escapando. 
También tengo una batería de capacitores de poliester radiales que en teoría deberían ir bien pero que no quedan fachardos como los axiales. Pero de esos valores consigo. 

Mi Karma son los de 33, pero como ustedes me están recomendando los de 47 (que los tengo en el cajón) voy con estos, no había pensado en que mejorarían el filtrado


DJ T3 dijo:


> Mas arriba te puse el listado de proveedores, que pertenece s la wiki del foro. De ahi, llamas o entras a las paginas web para consultar


Si si, lo vi después que te respondí te lo agradezco, no vi si está West Magnetic, sino está agregado lo podemos poner, fabrican transformadores de salida y potencia de muy buena calidad


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 17, 2021)

Por acá estuvimos conversando sobre los electrolíticos axiales: Construyendo un amplificador de museo (Texas de 7 a 70 watts)
Esos capacitores de 25uF que mencionás son valores del año del cu$#@&, igual que los de 32, 64uF y valores similares. En la actualidad los valores están normalizados y en Argentina los electrolíticos vienen en la serie E6: x1, x1.5, x2.2, x3.3, x4.7 y x6.8 y en verdad no hace falta mas. Si tenes una especificación de esas arcaicas entonces buscá el electrolítico inmediatamente mayor de la serie E6 (a menos que el inferior esté muy cerca)....y sé feliz.


----------



## Nico_Fen (Abr 17, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por acá estuvimos conversando sobre los electrolíticos axiales: Construyendo un amplificador de museo (Texas de 7 a 70 watts)
> Esos capacitores de 25uF que mencionás son valores del año del cu$#@&, igual que los de 32, 64uF y valores similares. En la actualidad los valores están normalizados y en Argentina los electrolíticos vienen en la serie E6: x1, x1.5, x2.2, x3.3, x4.7 y x6.8 y en verdad no hace falta mas. Si tenes una especificación de esas arcaicas entonces buscá el electrolítico inmediatamente mayor de la serie E6 (a menos que el inferior esté muy cerca)....y sé feliz.


Me han comentado los entusiastas de más arriba que usted es la persona con la cual tendría que hablar por unos buenos capacitores, podré encomendarle algunos componentes para mi proyecto?  gracias, ya me meto en el link


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 17, 2021)

Nico_Fen dijo:


> Me han comentado los entusiastas de más arriba que usted es la persona con la cual tendría que hablar por unos buenos capacitores, podré encomendarle algunos componentes para mi proyecto?


Naaaaaaa.....hasta hace un tiempo tuve acceso a una casa de componentes electrónicos donde conozco los dueños hace muchísimos años. Esta gente había "abierto" una sección de componentes NOS por que querían librarse de cosas que hoy nadie usa/compra, pero han cerrado esa sección hace algunas semanas y han hecho un lugar muy bonito con la historia del negocio, que básicamente es de telecomunicaciones. El dueño me comentó que la mayoría del "museo" lo había donado a una escuela para que los chicos tuvieran materiales para practicar.

Esto es lo que tenían en axiales...but not anymore.


----------



## Nico_Fen (Abr 17, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Naaaaaaa.....hasta hace un tiempo tuve acceso a una casa de componentes electrónicos donde conozco los dueños hace muchísimos años. Esta gente había "abierto" una sección de componentes NOS por que querían librarse de cosas que hoy nadie usa/compra, pero han cerrado esa sección hace algunas semanas y han hecho un lugar muy bonito con la historia del negocio, que básicamente es de telecomunicaciones. El dueño me comentó que la mayoría del "museo" lo había donado a una escuela para que los chicos tuvieran materiales para practicar.


Que bueno lo de la donación de los componentes, yo trabajo en una escuela tecnica y fue un gran gesto por parte de los dueños... 
Adjunto una foto de unos capacitores que recolecté del cajón, tengo esos radiales de 33uF y de 22 uF. Me da desconfianza su precio a comparación de unos NOS.
El resto de componentes que se ven también son para este proyecto.
En definitiva puedo usarlos y armar un pcb nuevo para que entren perfectos no?

Dr usted cree que van a andar bien en el proyecto? En teoría los valores se corresponden,


----------



## J2C (Abr 17, 2021)

.

Si dudas de los electrolíticos que actualmente se  consiguen en Bs As te recomiendo que cuando vayas a comprar trata de hacerlo con los marcados a *105º*.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 17, 2021)

Nico_Fen dijo:


> Que bueno lo de la donación de los componentes, yo trabajo en una escuela tecnica y fue un gran gesto por parte de los dueños...


    


Nico_Fen dijo:


> Adjunto una foto de unos capacitores que recolecté del cajón, tengo esos radiales de 33uF y de 22 uF. Me da desconfianza su precio a comparación de unos NOS.
> El resto de componentes que se ven también son para este proyecto.
> En definitiva puedo usarlos y armar un pcb nuevo para que entren perfectos no?
> 
> Dr usted cree que van a andar bien en el proyecto? En teoría los valores se corresponden,


Mirá el precio de los NOS que puse arriba....estaban al precio correcto para un electrolítico de 40 años de edad ==> pocas posibilidades de supervivencia con buena salud, aunque los de tensión de aislación alta sobreviven mejor.
Poneles los nuevos y yá... y si vos sos quien hace el PCB (cosa poco recomendable para diseños valvulares, no vos sino el PCB) hacé uno nuevo y listo o traé los axiales desde el exterior y garpá lo que el gobierno crea que vale el dólar.


----------



## Nico_Fen (Abr 17, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Mirá el precio de los NOS que puse arriba....estaban al precio correcto para un electrolítico de 40 años de edad ==> pocas posibilidades de supervivencia con buena salud, aunque los de tensión de aislación alta sobreviven mejor.
> Poneles los nuevos y yá... y si vos sos quien hace el PCB (cosa poco recomendable para diseños valvulares, no vos sino el PCB) hacé uno nuevo y listo o traé los axiales desde el exterior y garpá lo que el gobierno crea que vale el dólar.


Eso es verdad.. los vi por 4 lucas. Me parece un disparate.
Bueno estimado gracias por su ayuda. Veremos como seguimos, en cuanto al PCB está construido en micarta y ojales de latón, pero creo que voy a ver de hacerlo en cobre o tengo intenciones de averiguar que me fabriquen uno


J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> Si dudas de los electrolíticos que actualmente se  consiguen en Bs As te recomiendo que cuando vayas a comprar trata de hacerlo con los marcados a *105º*.
> 
> ...


Gracias Juanka, estos dicen 105°
Algunas fotos del proyecto... que les parece?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 17, 2021)

Nico_Fen dijo:


> en cuanto al PCB *está construido en micarta y ojales de latón*, pero creo que voy a ver de hacerlo en cobre o tengo intenciones de averiguar que me fabriquen uno


Ahhhhh...no es un PCB normal. En esas condiciones es probable que tenga una mejor calidad de vida.
Yo que vos miraría el hilo de @Rorschach sobre la construcción de su amplificador valvular de 50W y también el hilo de @hazard_1998 sobre su amplificador valvular, por que hay una parva de información y dos enfoques muy diferentes para afrontar una tarea similar.


----------



## Nico_Fen (Abr 17, 2021)

El chasis ya lo tengo mecanizado y tengo la mayoría de las cosas como dije anteriormente. Solo faltan comprar los potes, perillas y jacks nomás_... y ganas de sentarme a soldar_


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 17, 2021)

Ahhhhh...recién veo lo que editaste.
Es un amplificador de viola!!! Ahora la historia es completamente diferente!!!
El amplificador es parte del instrumento y debes hacerlo como más te guste que suene


----------



## Nico_Fen (Abr 17, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahhhhh...recién veo lo que editaste.
> Es un amplificador de viola!!! Ahora la historia es completamente diferente!!!
> El amplificador es parte del instrumento y debes hacerlo como más te guste que suene


Sii exacto! El pcb es de este estilo que adjunto, de hecho ese el modelo del ampli que estoy intentando armar... como se verá tiene todos componentes axiales. Pero creo que utilizaré los radiales y a la lona


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 17, 2021)

Nico_Fen dijo:


> Que bueno lo de la donación de los componentes, yo trabajo en una escuela tecnica y fue un gran gesto por parte de los dueños...
> Adjunto una foto de unos capacitores que recolecté del cajón, tengo esos radiales de 33uF y de 22 uF. Me da desconfianza su precio a comparación de unos NOS.
> El resto de componentes que se ven también son para este proyecto.
> En definitiva puedo usarlos y armar un pcb nuevo para que entren perfectos no?
> ...


Urgente... lo que debes comprarte ... es una cámara digital buena... con esa foto me desencajaste mis ojitos...  de aquí me voy a oculista..
porciacaso sin miedo....... El lo dijo: "no tengais miedo de mirarlo a El"


----------



## Nico_Fen (Abr 17, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Urgente... lo que debes comprarte ... es una cámara digital buena... con esa foto me desencajaste mis ojitos...  de aquí me voy a oculista..
> porciacaso sin miedo....... El lo dijo: "no tengais miedo de mirarlo a El"


Es verdad...próxima inversión gracias a lo que no voy a gastar en capacitores axiales


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 18, 2021)

Nico_Fen dijo:


> Hola estimados, espero se encuentren bien. Tengo una duda, estoy construyendo un amplificador valvular que lleva unos capacitores de 33uF y 450v electrolíticos en formato axiales para filtro.
> Quisiera saber si puedo reemplazar estos por unos no polarizados de la marca francesa Solen, también axiales. Tal vez de un voltaje más alto para que mejor sobre y no falte. Pensaba en unos de 630v.
> 
> En otras posiciones este esquema también presenta otros electroliticos de 25uF y 25v. Tambíen dificiles de encontrar en formato axial. Podré utilizar de los mismos que marco más arriba?
> ...


Como ya te han dicho los colegas, *los electrolíticos deben ser polarizados*.
Si quieres los axiales, puedes conseguir electrolíticos nuevos, nuevos, que se fabrican en la actualidad, marca Sprague Atom, americanos, son caros, yo los compro en Antique electronic Supply :  Ver aquí
Yo los he utilizado en mis amplificadores, con óptimos resultados.

​Sin embargo puedes utilizar esos radiales que llamas baratos de 0,40 centavos de euro, son de buena calidad,  y funcionan bien, y si quieres, no debes modificar la plaqueta, con solo prolongar sus terminales de manera prolija, y listo, tal cual te dijo DJ T3.-
Esos radiales de 33 uF de la la foto que publicaste, funcionan bien, yo los he usado sin problemas, son del mismo origen que los de polyester de la misma foto : *chinos*, pero repito funcionan bien.-
Respecto de usar 33 uF, o 47 uf, con 47 uf mejoras el  filtrado, pero tampoco es significativo.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------

